# Is ther any good crappie lakes around Traverse City?



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

I have never targeted this fish and doing some reading here, it sounds good. It seems to be more of a night activity? I have no clue about them. Thanks in advance for any help here, 

Bryan


----------



## mk_bovee (Feb 17, 2009)

arbutus lakes and spider lakes are real good for specks at night.........especially arbutus lake #5..........i always used perch minnows under a bobber for them and did pretty good............was tossing anything smaller than 10 inches back in the hole.........


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Thanks MK... I looked at a lake map of Arbutus, but I don't know how the lakes/s are numbered??


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

The lake the launch is on is #4. To the left is #5 and straight out from the launch on 4 is the rest 3 and down ect/.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Thank you Matt, I will look at the map and see if I can decipher it


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Anytime bry. If ya happen to be out on skeg and see a metal sided shakc. Stop in and we can have a snort.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

I might just give her a try tomorrow morning....hopefully I can roll out of bed, earlier than I usually get up with the kids,,on my day off


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

I went out bout 3 30 tonight. got tons of perch but most were small. Course I'll be back tomorrow. Don't have to work again untill april. Got nothing better to do :lol:


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Very nice, lots of action anyway  I did not make it out today  I did get up early though. I just had a wierd gut feeling about leaving this morning and the kids, which I'm glad I stayed in cause Mrs. BryPaulD did not get up to her alarm, so I ended up getting the kids up & ready and off to school. Then it was light out so I was more discouraged (shoulda went anyways) Ended up building a fire in the fireplace and camped out by it for most of the day and got some rest.. Looks like Friday and Saturday will be my day/s......I'll go out and prolly talk to some people and hear "Aaah, slow goin' ya shoulda been here Tuesday"


----------



## JJkopp (Jan 5, 2011)

I lived on Spider for about 6 years and the Crappie fishing was great. North side of the lake in about 22ft. between the two islands was pretty consistent. Cloudy days and evenings were the best, twice during a big storm from the Northwest with winds around 20 - 25mph at night the Crappie fishing was fantastic, thu a good sturdy shanty was the key. Don't be be worried about light I think the light actually brought them in. The fish were all nice size, I usually let the ones over 10" go back, those are the good spawners. Good luck some nice gills close to bottom in the same area.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Thanks JJ..I just downloaded a map of it, nice looking lake. I just have to figure out how to access it? the lake map has some rds. by it but they are not labeled. I assume somewhere along Hobbs Hwy. ?


----------

